# Ankle Soreness and Swelling



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I sprained my ankle badly about two years ago. It healed, but never re-gained the strength it once had. I couldn't sprint full-out even two years later, because I can feel it starting to give. 

I tweaked it again recently. Not as badly at all. I wore a boot for a few days and kept it wrapped. I started walking again.

I thought it was done and over until about two weeks ago. I was just walking and it started to feel sore. It swelled up mildly. I iced it and wrapped it again. 

The past two weeks have been a cycle of getting it looking better and it swelling and hurting again. A spot on the tendon on the outside of the ankle, about two or three inches above the "sticky out bone", hurts when you presh on it.

Also, I'm lame at the trot. I can't jog, no matter if my ankle swelling is flared up or not. I tried to ride, but I can't put my heels down. I had to abandon stirrup after a while.


I'm worried that I've really screwed up my ankle.  Have I just over worked it a little after tweaking it? 

Maybe I should go to a doctor...


----------

